
Vertical Finger Trees - sshumaker
http://www.alexkyte.me/2015/10/vertical-finger-trees.html
======
ecoffey
A linked list of levels reminds me of Binomial Heaps

~~~
aidenn0
Also reminiscent of skip-lists

------
detrino
Finger trees don't provide O(1) insertion, just O(1) prepend and append.

